# World Cup Qualifications - South America



## A_Skywalker (Sep 2, 2008)

Argentina v Paraguay

06/09/2008 20:00 BST
  1.45 3.75 7.00 All Bets (20) 
Ecuador v Bolivia

06/09/2008 22:10 BST
  1.533 3.60 6.00 All Bets (20) 
Colombia v Uruguay

07/09/2008 00:20 BST
  2.10 3.20 3.20 All Bets (19) 
Peru v Venezuela

07/09/2008 02:30 BST
  2.00 3.25 3.40 All Bets (20) 
Chile v Brazil

08/09/2008 01:00 BST
  3.75 3.25 1.90 All Bets (19)


----------

